# This is well worth watching.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/...oes-bag-60-seconds_n_5567583.html?cps=gravity


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow! Now that is cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Sent an e-mail. Let me know whether you get it or not.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

That's pretty damned cool. I hate peelin taters. Whats the gadget?

Rick


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Supposedly a crapper cleaner.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

thanks wd.... that one must come from industrial supply. Never seen one that would take that kinda torque from walmart...........


----------

